# on ebay right now



## jonnyald (Nov 15, 2019)

Ww2 propeller handley page halifax Bomber Aircraft not spitfire.collectable | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2019)

Dang...won't post to Canada


----------



## zoeb (Nov 26, 2019)

How much do you reckon it’s worth?


----------

